# Remove sliding screen door



## ZTMAN (Feb 19, 2015)

I just removed one which required you to remove two screws at the top of the screen door. The screws held the door to a bar with a roller on each end. Mine was a Pella. What type of door are you dealing with?

If it is a cheap slider, you can just usually lift up on the door and compress the two bottom rollers with a flat head, and it will pop out


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

+1

There are usually 4 adjustment locations on the screen door. 






Don't take this guy's word for it...he is a bit of an artisan.


----------



## threegz (May 31, 2017)

I think I have the adjustments baked out all the way. The problem is not the track it's the plastic or vinyl type material that runs around the whole frame it is about 1/2 to 3/4 of a inch higher then the track. That's what I cant get the door over.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Cleaned the tracks out?
Backed the top screws out?
Lifted the frame and had someone pry up on the roller at the same time?


----------



## dd57chevy (Jun 21, 2015)

threegz said:


> . The problem is not the track it's the plastic or vinyl type material that runs around the whole frame it is about 1/2 to 3/4 of a inch higher then the track. That's what I cant get the door over.


I have not seen what you are describing . Most PD screen doors have no encapsulated lip . The wheels hold the door on a 1/4-5/16 rail that _actually_ can result in the door coming off .

The only thing I can think of is there is a lip that _should_ have been installed toward the interior .


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

+1

The bottom rollers will get worn out in the process and need to be lifted up in most cases.


----------



## threegz (May 31, 2017)

Thanks to everyone for the great replies, but still no luck I will try to post pictures of the frame keeping the door in this weekend.


----------



## threegz (May 31, 2017)

Here are the pictures I said I would post. Note the vinyl edging sticking above the bottom of the screen door. When lifting the screen door, it does not begin to clear the edging.








https://ibb.co/dZYsdF

https://ibb.co/mdE9Qv

https://ibb.co/dh9LXa

https://ibb.co/crmTJF


----------



## dd57chevy (Jun 21, 2015)

I'm thinking you may have some sill heaving _and/or_ header (top) sagging . Because (whatever brand that is ?) it is supposed to lift up & the bottom pulls out . 

If you say it isn't even _close_ , I can think of only 2 options , both of them 
_brutal !_

1 . See if you can loosen the corner screws on the door . Then you could flex it laterally . In other words , the top moves left & the bottom moves right . 
This method will probably ruin the screen .

2. The pry/bow method . May require 2 more hands :

A . Stick a 3-4" wide putty knife under one end (preferably under the wheel assembly . The knife will be vertical at the start . You may need to use a "Hyde" type pry bar to push from the inside .

B. Use either a "mini" pry-bar or a big screwdriver under the same end to actually lift it . 

C. Have your helper _VERY GENTLY_ bow out the center of the same vertical side you are prying on .
Yes , in fact , this method is best accomplished by a 3-4 armed man , but do what you can !:biggrin2:

Either method could also result in ruining/kinking the door...............


----------

